# Our First Regatta!



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)

This past weekend we competed in our first regatta.
Pandora, a Sadler 25 came to us in July this year, looking a bit tired.
A few repairs and some TLC and she was ready for (our first) racing season. From dead last in the first race, we have steadily improved through the good advice of fellow club members and lots of experimenting.

With an experienced crew we managed to win 3rd place in the Newcomer's Cup (thrashed by some non club members in Picos.), and second in the Cruiser Division of the Autumn Regatta!

Errgh! Trying to upload pics as attachments but SN keeps giving me and Internal Server Error!


----------



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude - THAT IS PURE HAPPINESS RIGHT THERE!!!!










Great job! Keep it coming!


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice shot of Pandora with d'Artagnan in hot pursuit!


----------



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)

Well I cant get the damned pics to upload. Tried copying image url etc...
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/1469831_10152100190898336_1200863285_n.jpg
Treasure:
https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1454701_10152099298223336_519354716_n.jpg


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

That's how to do it! Now you need to tell us exactly what you did to get ahead of those two guys.


----------



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)

paulk said:


> That's how to do it! Now you need to tell us exactly what you did to get ahead of those two guys.


Hi Paul - Perhaps you misunderstood - the Picos thrashed us, of course.


----------



## OZWILD (Aug 23, 2013)

CalebD said:


> Nice shot of Pandora with d'Artagnan in hot pursuit!


Thanks CalebD. D'artagnan's skipper is a friend. His Gibsea 32 was way overpowered for the day. The breeze was 20+ kn all day which helped us immensely (we have a heavy, sad old main), and as you can see from the photo, we tried to reef the jib - that only lasted one leg. We held out D'artagnan in both races thanks to good starts and some excellent trimming from our very experienced Candadian crew.


----------

